# Bummer for Shawn



## chaztrip (Aug 15, 2008)

I was really hoping that she would win the Gold. She lives about 3 miles from us and both my daughters got to meet her last year at a Football game. It was fun to watch tonight.......

Man only if she did her floor excersize to like Nevermore or something like that 

Anyway congrats to Nastia Liukin!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Man, I don't get how winning an Olympic silver medal could be construed as a bummer.

People are maybe way too competitive? That's a HUGE accomplishment. I'm happy when I pull up first in line at a McDonald's drive thru.

I did watch it all, though, and it was cool to watch. Those girls nailed that floor routine.






They still don't show enough wrestling, boxing, or judo though.  (Although Olympic boxing this year sucks.)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice job for the USA, I'd say she was glad to beat the Chinese girl.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 15, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> I was really hoping that she would win the Gold. She lives about 3 miles from us and both my daughters got to meet her last year at a Football game. It was fun to watch tonight.......
> 
> Man only if she did her floor excersize to like Nevermore or something like that
> 
> Anyway congrats to Nastia Liukin!!!



nastia liukin is from the town right next to Plano


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> They still don't show enough wrestling, boxing, or judo though.  (Although Olympic boxing this year sucks.)




Yeah ? in Polish TV they don't show Basketball AT ALL  I wanted to watch Team USA


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, that's because you're in Poland. Obviously.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 15, 2008)

Well... No ...

They show a lot of disciplines without Polish sportsmen....
but basketball... no...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 15, 2008)

I think you missed my joke.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh.... now i get it


----------



## Sentient (Aug 20, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm happy when I pull up first in line at a McDonald's drive thru.


 I thought I was the only one that got a big thrill out of that.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 20, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Well, that's because you're in Poland. Obviously.


----------

